# Slit Lamp Exam no FB removal



## S Avara CPC (Nov 8, 2007)

I am having trouble finding a code for this.  What code(s) do you use?


----------



## smarcolina (Nov 13, 2007)

I am not sure if you want to charge for a slit lamp examination only or if you are using an ophthalmology code such as 92014, 92012, 92004, 92002 for the visit.  In this case the slit lamp is included.  In the CPT book it states itemization of slit lamp examination under the ophthalmology codes is not applicable.  I hope this helps


----------



## ldbaty (Nov 4, 2009)

*slit lamp  with no foreign body*

I would like coding guidance on coding for facility ED department on  a slit lamp procedure when no foreign body is removed.

Left eye exhibits no chemosis, no discharge and no exudate. No foreign body present in the left eye. Left conjunctiva is injected. Left conjunctiva has no hemorrhage. No scleral icterus. 
Slit lamp exam:
     The left eye shows no corneal abrasion, no corneal flare, no corneal ulcer, no foreign body, no hyphema, no fluorescein uptake and no anterior chamber bulge.


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

if there is no foreign body removal, we just include the slit lamp in the e&m


----------

